# charter



## ewe105 (Sep 28, 2009)

understood, it's not a pier & it's not the surf, but my girlfriend got me a trip out on the miss avalon for my birthday. what do you guys think, any chance of catching anything substantial this weekend or should i hold off til november when the water gets a little cooler? does the seabass ban that i read a little bit about affect us in jersey?

thanks:beer::--|


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep it does. I would wait. Water temp is still warm low 70's. Resident schoolie striper are here but next month it's gonna turn on.


----------



## beachbasserd (Oct 18, 2009)

*great boat*

great boat and a first class capt.
i worker Jerry on the old boat nite blue fishin
20 or so yrs. ago. when there was still big blues around.
I,m sure you will get in some typ of fish


----------

